# Inducing Labor With Acupuncture :) stories needed



## Moorebetter

Ive been ready up on Inducing Labor With Acupuncture

Ive used Acupunture to get pregnant and now im 30 weeks today!!! :happydance: Im starting to go just to get my body ready, but if I do go over 40 weeks I intend on using it to start up labor :0

anyone have any stories?!?!?!?!:thumbup:


----------



## Moorebetter

bump


----------



## YikesBaby

I made an appt at 41+4.... and went into labour before even going at 41+2! 

However, my girlfriend swore it was the best way to go... she went into labour just hours after her first session!! :)

GL hun!!


----------



## Sam Pearson

The normal gestation of a baby is between 38 and 42 weeks so I'd not induce before 42 weeks. 

Also consider the cascade of intervention - induction is an intervention that often leads to more interventions that can end in unnecessary surgical birth. 

Another reason I'd not induce is because it is the baby's lungs being mature (ready to breath air) that triggers labour so to induce is to risk a baby being born before their lungs are ready. Here is an article that explains it further:



> Thursday, January 03, 2008
> Fetal Lungs Protein Release Triggers Labor to Begin
> 
> Babies know when and how to be born.
> Each one knows when s/he is ready for life on the outside.
> Let's not rush them.
> Let's trust them.
> 
> We've long known that a mammal's lungs are the last organ to develop inutero before it is baby's time to exit. Disrupting this normal process (and initiating/inducing labor to start before a baby triggers labor on his/her own) frequently causes a cascade of complications - from difficulty in latch, poor breathing, increased infection, decreased immunity, under development, failure to thrive, and an increase in SIDS.
> 
> Now, University of Texas Southwestern Medical Center at Dallas researchers have found that it is in fact the fetal lungs themselves which provide the signal to initiate labor.
> 
> Drs. Carole Mendelson, Jennifer Condon and Pancharatnam Jeyasuria published findings that a substance secreted by the lungs of a developing fetus contains the key signal that initiates labor.
> 
> The protein released from the lungs of a developing mouse fetus initiates a cascade of chemical events leading to the mother's initiation of labor. This research, which has implications for humans, marks the first time a link between a specific fetal lung protein and labor has been identified, said Mendelson, professor of BioChemistry and Obstetrics and Gynecology and senior author of the study. Their research appears in the Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences and is currently available online here.
> 
> The initiation of term labor is carefully timed to begin only after the embryo is sufficiently mature to survive outside the womb. Previous studies suggested that the signal for labor in humans may arise from the fetus, but the nature of the signal and actual mechanism was unclear. In this study, researchers found that the key labor triggering substance, surfactant, is essential for normal breathing outside the womb.
> 
> "We found that a protein within lung, surfactant, serves as a hormone of labor that signals to the mother's uterus when the fetal lungs are sufficiently mature to withstand the critical transition from life in fluid to airbreathing," said Mendelson.
> 
> "No one really understands what causes normal or preterm labor. There may be several chemical pathways that lead to labor, but we think that this surfactant protein, which is also produced by the fetal lung in humans, may be the first hormonal signal for labor to begin," reported Mendelson, who is also co-director of the North Texas March of Dimes Birth Defects Center at UT Southwestern.
> 
> In humans the signaling protein, called surfactant protein A, or SP-A, also helps immune cells, called macrophages, fight off infections in the lungs of children and adults by gobbling up bacteria, viruses and fungi that infiltrate the lung airway.
> 
> "Women who go into preterm labor frequently have an infection of the membranes that surround the fetus, and the number of macrophages in the wall of the uterus increases with the initiation of preterm labor. When women go into labor in their own time, at term, they also have an increase in macrophages in the uterus," Mendelson said.
> 
> This led the researchers to investigate whether there was a connection between what happens during normal labor at term and in infected mothers who go into early labor.
> 
> Mendelson continued, "This also raised the question: If bacterial infection can cause increased macrophage infiltration of the uterus in preterm labor, what is the signal for the enhanced macrophage migration to the uterus at term?"
> 
> In mice, the developing fetal lung starts producing SP-A at 17 days gestation; full-term ******** occurs at 19 days. The developing human fetus starts producing SP-A in increasing amounts after 32 weeks of a 40+week normal gestation, at which time the baby's lungs are essentially developed. As the fetus "breathes" amniotic fluid in the womb, the protein is released into the fluid.
> 
> "The SP-A protein binds to macrophages in the amniotic fluid, macrophages that come from the fetus itself," said Dr. Jennifer Condon, a postdoctoral researcher in BioChemistry and the study's lead author.
> 
> The macrophages, activated by the protein, make their way through the amniotic fluid to the wall of the uterus. Once embedded there, they produce a chemical that stimulates an inflammatory response in the uterus, ultimately leading to labor.
> 
> Researchers also found that injecting a pregnant mouse with SP-A before day 17 of the pregnancy caused the mouse to ******* early. Injection of pregnant mice with an antibody that blocks SP-A function caused them to ******* late. This would cause us to believe that women who carry babies post 42 weeks (as is common in some family lines) may do so because the necessary SP-A function is happening at later date in gestation (starting at 34 weeks instead of 32 weeks, for example).
> 
> Identifying the receptors on the macrophages to which the SP-A protein binds will be the next step, Mendelson said. "We think that bacteria may be binding to the same receptor on the macrophages to cause preterm labor in women. The bacteria mimic the function of SP-A, initiating the chemical reactions that lead to premature labor. If we knew more about this receptor on amniotic fluid macrophages, we may be able to design therapies or inhibitors to block preterm labor."
> 
> Other researchers participating in the study were Dr. Pancharatnam Jeyasuria, a research fellow in internal medicine and former fellow Julie Faust, now a medical student at Texas A&M University.
> 
> The research was funded in part by the National Institutes of Health and the Texas Higher Education Coordinating Board.

You can read more here: https://www.drmomma.org/2008/01/fetal-lungs-protein-release-triggers.html


----------



## Natasha1988

Full term is classed as 37 weeks so if you want to try a natural method of induction then why not, in the way many women try dtd, pineapple, spicy food, walking etc. I've not tried it but i have looked into it and I will definitely be doing it if I go past my due date. The pp has said she would not induce because of the cascade of intervention but if you go to 42 weeks you will be induced so I'm not sure I'm following the point there?! Nothing compares to the level on intervention you can experience with an induction so I don't blame you for wanting to try a natural, safe way once you are overdue x x


----------



## ljo1984

After being induced with dd1 I'd try anything and everything when aproaching d day!! Lol.


----------



## jensha

IMO, inducing with acupuncture has nothing to do with inducing with Pitocin or other drugs! If your body isn't ready, it won't do anything, so there is nothing wrong to try it. 
I also swear by acupuncture and after a year of TTC, it's what got me my BFP! 
I still went for sessions every other week and had a very great pregnancy (no morning sickness, no swelling, etc). I'm 39 weeks tomorrow. I might try it at the end of the week. If I do, I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## mjemma

I also used it when TTC and in early pregnancy and I'm planning to book an appointment if I go past my due date. It is much better for mum and baby than facing a medical induction.


----------



## jensha

Hey, just an update!
I have an appointment in acupuncture tomorrow, so I'll let you know how it goes. 
My midwife is totally on board and she said it usually requires more than one session, so starting tomorrow is perfect for me.


----------



## Moorebetter

jensha! how did it go?!?!?!


----------



## Moorebetter

mjemma how exciting! hoping you dont go over but if you do please keep me updated :)

Im 31 weeks this week, got a ways to go yet


----------



## jensha

Moorebetter said:


> jensha! how did it go?!?!?!

I just came back from my appointment. The acupuncturist put needles on some specific points (under the feet between the big toe and the other toe, legs a bit under the knees, between thumb and finger + on my ears for calming effect) and also gave me Chinese herbs to take. Those herbs are to improve my blood, its circulation, warm my body and improve my overall energy. I know, it's a little bit "hippie" :haha: but they worked when I was TTC so I totally trust my acupuncturist! If you're curious, it's a mix of Chuan Niu Xi, Chuan Xiong, Che Qian Zi, Rou Gui, Dan Gui. No idea what they are :haha:

He told me to relax and stay warm, don't drink anything cold. It usually takes more than one session so I'm going back on Monday and everyday after that, but no more than 7 days. I feel soooo relaxed, but no contractions yet. :shrug: we'll see!


----------



## Moorebetter

yay you go girl!

good luck let us know how its progressing!


----------



## jensha

Thanks!

The only thing that has been happening is baby has been kicking like crazy for the past 2 hours!!!


----------



## ljo1984

Wow I'm so intrigued I'm gonna be stalking lol.


----------



## aliss

You know what... I say go for it. If it doesn't work, it will be a relaxing experience at least.

I had a full body reflexology "induction" massage and went into labour that night. It was a blissful 1 hour massage, loved it. Now, I was already 42 weeks and desperate, so it was probably a coincidence ;) But that didn't stop me from enjoying it!


----------



## Gertie beetle

Ooo I'll be watching this thread closely. I fully intend on starting acupuncture & massage from about 38 weeks to bring on labour. Ideally I'd let bub decide when he/she is ready to come out but my hospital books you in to be induced between 41+3 to 42 weeks and I most definitely would rather bring on labour without harsh drugs.


----------



## jensha

I have my second session of acupuncture today. Nothing happened during the weekend. I hope things will get moving soon because I'm starting to feel exhausted and baby is pinching my sciatic nerve. I had a great pregnancy though, so not too much to complain about. I'm due tomorrow. Wouldn't it be nice to give birth on my exact due date?!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Good luck!!!


----------



## jensha

I had my second acupuncture session 2 hours ago. I'm having some contractions. Nothing painful, just a bunch of BHs, but I hope they'll lead to labor! I'm also doing a bit of nipple stimulations. Not too much tough, as they are kind of sensitive!

Oh and I wanted To add that the herbs I'm taking 3 times a day are called Tuo Hua Jian. Not much info on Google though. :shrug:


----------



## Moorebetter

jensha how are you?!?!?!?!


----------



## jensha

Still pregnant, lol! Today is my due date! I had several contractions yesterday, but they were irregular and didn't lead to anything more. I'm going back for my third acupuncture session in 2 hours. Fingers crossed! Thanks for checking on me :flower:


----------



## Moorebetter

Girl im so excited for you!!! I tried and tried for a baby so I know how excited you are!!!

update when you can :)


----------



## mjemma

I've booked my first acupuncture session for 40+3! They said it often takes more than one so I have left time for one the following week if it gets to that. Good luck Jensha, hope it works for you.


----------



## Moorebetter

mjemma yay!!!! great let us know how it goes <3


----------



## jensha

Hey girls! I think something might be happening! I couldn't sleep much last night because I had contractions all night, which had never happened before. I went to bed at 11pm, woke up at 2:40am, watched TV until 5am, went back to bed and now I just woke up at 8:30am because of a stronger contraction!!! I don't think I need another acupuncture session. I was also scheduled to see my midwife today and probably have a sweep. I hope everything will keep moving naturally. I'm super emotional as I can't believe baby girl has at last decided to come out! I'll keep you updated as much as I can. 

Mjemma, my acupuncturist said it's better to do a session everyday up to 7 days. I hope you don't need as many though. It might work faster as you're starting a bit later than me. Good luck! Can't wait to read about your experience! 

Morebetter, I TTCed for a year, so seeing that you TTCed for 2 years, I totally get that it's really special to be pregnant! :flower:

Seriously, I just LOVE acupuncture!!!!


----------



## jensha

Oh damn it! Contractions have slowed down. I'm going to take a nap and go to my appointments this afternoon.


----------



## jensha

Had acupuncture + a sweep. Feeling crampy with a little back pain.


----------



## Moorebetter

Praying for you chick!!


----------



## jensha

Well, I think even though I feel like nothing is happening, the acupuncture has been working very slowly. At my midwife's appointment yesterday, I was 4 cm dilated! I had another session today and got strong contractions while I had the needles on me. Like usual, they went away an hour later. :/ 
But just now, I think I saw my bloody show! I'm really not sure what it's supposed to look like. Maybe it's a part of the plug? 
My DH is going to give me an acupressure massage now! Even if it doesn't work, it's soooo nice, lol!


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeek this is soooo interesting!! And 4 cm now means only 6 to go when labour starts properly. Which can only men things will move nice and quick right ?!? I think it's defo doing some thing for you, baby will be here in no time, when's your next session? Xx


----------



## Moorebetter

Yay!!! Please update :)


----------



## jensha

Hey girls! So I had my last session yesterday (friday). I lost the mucus plug all day long (I never got to this point with my son as I was induced at 38 weeks because of growth issues. The plug is quite gross, lol). This morning, I had a lot of cramps and a sharp pain on my left lower side of the belly. I called the midwife and got to see her. She did a second sweep. Do you know what? I'm 5 cm now!!! I was like "what the heck?!" How much dilated can I be before the "real" labor starts! She said she saw another woman who was about 7 cm without being in active labor. Her story sounded like mine, being in labor on and off for several days. I never knew this could happen! My baby is also super low. She said + 1 (zero being totally engaged). She says once the active labor starts, she thinks it's going to go really fast! She is willing to come to my house if I can't make it on time to the birth center (30 minutes away)!!! Ah! I didn't plan for a homebirth, but I guess we'll did with it if we have to! So tonight I'm trying to get some rest. Maybe the sweep will do something during the night. An "on and off" labor is really exausting.


----------



## ljo1984

Once labour starts it defo will just fly! 5cm is amazing! Your half way there slready without contractions!! Very jealous ha ha. Get them towels ready just incase you can't leave home!
I've never lost plug with either of mine so still hoping it happens next time so I can see how gross it really is ha ha.


----------



## jensha

My baby girl has arrived!!! :happydance:
I'll eventually post my birth story but quickly, the waters broke in my bed at 11h30pm Saturday March 16th. The contractions started at 3am and by 4 am were already strong. I had my natural (yes ouch!) water birth!!!! Labor was a total of 6 hours including 1 hour of pushing. Minimal tearing. Born at 8h40 am, March 17th, 7lbs5 oz, 20 inches. Baby is perfect and I'm soooooo in love with her! :cloud9:


----------



## ljo1984

Eeeeeeek congratulations  so so happy for you, and a lovely quick labour. So happy for you. Xx


----------



## Moorebetter

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!

keep us posted :0


----------



## mjemma

Congratulations Jensha! I didn't need my acupuncture in the end as I went into labour naturally on my due date! Contractions started at the cinema at 4pm Friday afternoon and baby James was born at 8.16pm on Saturday, weiging 8lb10. Used birthing pool and gas and air but after 3 hours of pushing baby's head was stuck and had forceps delivery. Sore, tired, but would do it all again tomorrow! Good luck ladies x

https://instagram.com/p/XAIblRm_jd/


----------



## Moorebetter

congrats ladies!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Baby James is adorable!


----------



## ishvisahaani

Hi, It is an old thread but I want to share my story. I tried having pineapple and raspberry tea, but they didn't work. I was really disappointed. One of my friends suggested me about acupressure. I was interested to try this.

I booked an appointment and attended almost 5 sessions. I was 5 cm dilated after 5th session. Next day morning started losing mucus plug and I had a experienced lot of cramps and after 10 hours my baby finally arrived.

Check these to know about acupressure points to induce labor
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnEcLSHTI0s
https://www.momjunction.com/articles/how-to-induce-labor-with-acupressure_00119638/


----------



## RaquelDee

I had two sessions of accupuncture and went into labour the morning of the day I was supposed to be induced. The acupressure points that were particularly good were in the hand between thumb and pointer finger (I could bring on contractions with this one) and also four fingers above the ankle bone on the inside of each leg.


----------

